# CPU-Kühler für Sockel 1155



## Möxe (23. Februar 2012)

*CPU-Kühler für Sockel 1155*

Hallo ich suche einen CPU-Kühler für einen Sockel 1155 , da ich nicht wirklich auf dem aktuellen Stand bin!

Danke.


----------



## Newbie1 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Sockel 1155*

Weitere Infos wären wohl nicht verkehrt. 
Welche CPU, welches Board, welchen Ram, welches Gehäuse?


----------



## RRCRoady (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Sockel 1155*

Also wenn Geld und Platz keine Rolle spielt würd ich den Noctua NH-D14 empfehlen.

Gruß


----------



## skyscraper (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Sockel 1155*

Soll er besonders Leise sein? Ansonsten gleiche Fragen wie Newbie1.


----------



## Colonia (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Sockel 1155*

Budget? Gehäuse?

Sonst würde ich dir den Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland empfehlen.


----------



## lunar19 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Sockel 1155*

Gleiche Fragen...aber dazu noch: Willste OC betreiben?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Sockel 1155*

Scythe Mugen II Rev.B / III, EKL Nordwand / Brocken oder Xigmatek Gaia / Aegir und wenn das Gehäuse viel PLatz bietet dann den Thermaright Macho 02. Soll es nur ein Ersatz für den Boxed sein dann würde auch der EKL Sella reichen


----------



## Raketenjoint (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Sockel 1155*

macho ist gut. Wenn der nicht passt kannst du die von Bakterius nehmen oder den Thermalright True Spirit 120mm.
deine Angaben grenzen die suche etwa so ein: http://geizhals.de/?cat=cpucooler&xf=817_1155#xf_top


----------



## Möxe (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Sockel 1155*

Die max Höhe wäre Max. Höhe CPU-Kühler	 	16 cm! 

Ich bin intressiert an diesem CPU Kühler Scythe SCMG-2100 Mugen II aber ich lese die Beschreibung dort steht:
Kühler für Intel Intel 478/LGA775/LGA1156/LGA1366

Wird das auch klappen mit einem 1555 Sockel , weil es wurde mir in diesem Thread dieser Kühler vorgeschlagen?


----------



## True Monkey (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Sockel 1155*

Die 1156er halterung ist identisch mit 1155 ....von daher passt er problemlos


----------



## Raketenjoint (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Sockel 1155*



> Die max Höhe wäre Max. Höhe CPU-Kühler 16 cm!


Das wird mit dem Macho problematisch. 16,2 cm + Lüfter. Ansonsten könntest du dir den Archon oder True Spirit anschauen.


----------



## Hilbert (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Sockel 1155*

Ich würde einen von den hier nehmen AMD CPU-Kühler  sollen echt gut sein.


----------



## lunar19 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Sockel 1155*



> Ich würde einen von den hier nehmen AMD CPU-Kühler  sollen echt gut sein.



Aha.... Sehen eher aus wie umgebaute Boxed-Kühler und passen (weil AMD) auch nicht auf einen Sockel 1155. Die Boxed-Lüfter von AMD sind darüberhinaus der allergrößte Dreck...zu laut und zu schlecht!


----------

